
Why is your Facebook feed filled with annoying political posts? - okket
https://medium.com/@generativist/why-is-your-facebook-feed-filled-with-annoying-political-posts-bf7b2296e2c9
======
system16
An odd article that doesn't even acknowledge its title, let alone answer it.

